# Spinning reel makes grinding sound. Fixable?



## celtic11

I have a Shakespeare spinning reel that makes a terrible grinding sound when reeled. The feel is still very smooth, it just sounds like its all dried out and what not. Its not an expensive reel, but it was my first reel that wasn't a hand me down. Its kind of a sentimental thing but I didn't know if it could be repaired. I don't want to spend a bunch of money, just didn't know if I could tear it down and re-oil it and that would help? Its approaching 10 years old..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## turkeyt

Turn the nut on the top of the spool and pull the spool off. Then take the srews out of the side plate and take the side plate off. You can now see if there is any corrosion or grit in there. Clean all of the crap out and grease the gears and reinstall cover. Put a light coat of reel oil or 3 in one oil on the shaft and put the spool back on a put nut back on. Do not leave the nut tight when you are not going to fish . Only tighten the drag nut to your reel as needed when fishing. If it still doesn't work any better go buy a new one and put that one on the shelf.


----------



## 9Left

thats pretty much the right answer


----------



## 10fish

The above is the best place to start. You might also want to check these additional items. After you have tried the above recomendation if still not fixed, take the spool off again you should see a small nut holding the spinning part of the reel on. Remove that nut and then the spinning part, alot of times you will get grit and dirt up in there. clean and grease. Then check the bail bearing ( the part that your line goes over just before the line hits the spool). As these two locations are not sealed they are suspect to getting the most exposure to dirt etc. If that all fails you are in a no lose situation. Tear the whole thing down to the frame including gears. Then try to reassemble, if you can't get it put back together no real loss as it's probably time to retire old gal and move on. Shimano makes very good reels at various price points and really worth a look.

As for the sentimental value of your old reel and lures. Try this as well, I did and its came out really cool. Keep it in a shoe box and as you aquire more reels /lures etc that have value to you make a cool picturebox art to hang on the wall.
good luck


----------



## SConner

If you do tear it down completely, soak the bearings for a few hours in WD-40 or similar solvent. Set them on a paper towel and let solvent drain, then oil litely with reel oil. I would suspect the bearing either have dirt in them or they are starting to wear out.

Not sure how much you fish, but 10 years is a long time for a reel to be used with no maintenance.


----------



## celtic11

SConner said:


> If you do tear it down completely, soak the bearings for a few hours in WD-40 or similar solvent. Set them on a paper towel and let solvent drain, then oil litely with reel oil. I would suspect the bearing either have dirt in them or they are starting to wear out.
> 
> Not sure how much you fish, but 10 years is a long time for a reel to be used with no maintenance.


You're right. I don't fish as much as I would like to, especially these last 5 years, but I am surprised how long its held up. Honestly the reel kinda gave me a nice faith in Shakespeare reels.

I have since started using mainly a quantum baitcaster, and a newer abu Garcia/Shakespeare combo, as well as a little abu Garcia/Mitchell ultra light. I have a BPS viper combo that I use sometimes, and have a nice brand new Shimano Sahara reel waiting to go on a rod yet to be purchased.

So its far from my go to reel, it's actually just sitting on a shelf, but I thought maybe it would be cool to still be able to use as a backup if I could manage to fix it up a little.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

